

Show HN: Reportr - Your life's personal dashboard - SamyPesse
https://github.com/SamyPesse/reportr#2.1.0

======
adamfeldman
This is amazing. I've been looking for a customizable personal dashboard[1],
and this has a lot already.

[1] I want to get started with Quantified Self-type tools but it's been hard
finding where to start.

~~~
SamyPesse
Thank you :)

------
bloometal
Wow. I haven't used it yet, but I love it already! I am going to go ahead,
open a pull request and work on connecting a time tracker like SlimTimer
(though I wish someone came up with a better interface). Opening a pull
request because I'll need all the help I can get since I am still new to web
development and nodejs.

Also, Spotify!

------
kilroy123
I wanted to build this exact same thing. I track all kinds of data using:
myfitnesspal, fitbit, resucetime, a caffeine tracker, foursquare, etc.

I'd really be interested in contributing to this. I'd be able to hackup
something for myfitnesspal.

~~~
SamyPesse
Cool, collaborators are welcome, it's easy to add a new tracker.

------
frakkingcylons
The text on the Reportr website looks kind of off on Windows.

[http://i.imgur.com/QUL6Pzc.png](http://i.imgur.com/QUL6Pzc.png)

~~~
dangrossman
All custom fonts look off in Chrome on Windows, because Chrome on Windows uses
a different font renderer than every other browser, including Chrome on other
platforms. Last I checked the official Chromium bug (which is almost 2 years
old now), someone talked about starting work on using DirectWrite in April.
Hasn't happened yet.

If you want to see how the site's supposed to look, load up Firefox or
Internet Explorer.

~~~
philipjoubert
This font rendering issue is one of the most frustrating things about using
Google Fonts. It's actually the reason I've stopped using the service
completely.

------
contextual
This is cool, but I'm going to be a wet blanket here: you are seriously
limiting your audience by making people install and host it themselves.

Even the fact it's on github is a big turnoff for a lot of potential users.
Developers who want traction for their hard work should keep this in mind.

~~~
krapp
>you are seriously limiting your audience by making people install and host it
themselves.

Wordpress would like to have a word with you.

~~~
taspeotis

        krapp 4 minutes ago | link
        >you are seriously limiting your audience by making people install and host it themselves.
        Wordpress would like to have a word with you.
    

They host 72 million blogs [1], and I'm sure that the total number of
WordPress blogs wouldn't be so high if they all had to be self-hosted.

[1] [http://en.wordpress.com/stats/](http://en.wordpress.com/stats/)

~~~
krapp
Yes, but I think it would be difficult to argue that Wordpress' popularity
wasn't due to its being easier to install than Movable Type, at first. The
ecosystem of plugins, themes and shops whose entire purpose is hacking
Wordpress suggests that its still primarily used as an installed application,
though I wouldn't doubt they get seriously good business from their hosted
service.

------
joshguthrie
This is just too much.

